# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartritmestoornis

## stephanus1

hallo, heeft iemand ervaring of heeft ritmestoonis ervaren met overslaan van hart vooral in bed.
Tot nu toe nog niets gevonden door Cardioloog,vervolgonderzoek is echo maken.
Steef! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

